
Less Is More – Why the IPv6 Switch Is Missing - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/always-on-ipv6/
======
tomschlick
This is great.

The only justifiable reason I have seen for turning off IPv6 is for abuse
tooling that doesn't have v6 support yet.

